# I Have....



## dorris1988 (Jul 21, 2011)

A severe case of GMR! 

Ive just got a new cage(savic royal suite) for my three ratties and am now left with a ferplast furet XL which is just torture knowing i could be using it for more ratties! Specially with all the extra space in the savic too where they could all cuddle up together and play once they got aquainted and if they got on!

I must behave... 

For now...


----------



## dorris1988 (Jul 21, 2011)

Should have really posted this in the 'Rodent' section...... Ahh well i guess it fits here too  Although my Bosco isnt classed as 'small' haha.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

No you put this in the right section!! 

Awwww an empty cage....whatever shall you do


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

get some more (maybe 10?)


----------



## dorris1988 (Jul 21, 2011)

It does tempt me oh so much! It shall be packed away and hidden I think, if I see it daily I will end up getting more! Although I wouldn't mind rescuing a few older ones and slowly integrating them to my little pack... Hmmmm... I think if I rescued ratties It would be a good thing... Wouldn't it?


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

i think its your duty he he dont you? i would love a rattie but my other half wont let me.i had one as a kid .:smile5:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I have to hide away my empty cages too..

my daughter is desp for rats, but she will have to wait til numbers are down lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its a good job i dont have any of this GMR :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> its a good job i dont have any of this GMR :lol: :lol:


LIES :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:

me on the other hand is completely innocent of this gmr thingy :huh:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> LIES :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:
> 
> me on the other hand is completely innocent of this gmr thingy :huh:


what you on about love!!!!! im innocent i tell you!!! 
:aureola: :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

I think you'll find that your siggy completely negates your statement my love


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

pfft pish posh


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

So glad its not just me - although my weakness is guineas rather than rats. I have to get Chris to hide all my spare cage stuff in the loft (which I can't get into) so that there is no temptation to get more (well less temptation)


----------

